# New Boruto Manga Announced (May 9)



## Cord (Apr 3, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Art by Kishi's assistant Mikio Ikemoto and script by Ukyo Kodachi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Andy Nakatani, (English) WSJ's Editor-in-Chief, about Jump Festa '16 and a short interview he had with Kishimoto. According to him:
> 
> Kishi is working on his new sci-fi manga while also supervising the upcoming Boruto series.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Whoohoo! Finally some release dates confirmed by Shueisha~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Cord (Apr 3, 2016)

*Want to share announcements, scans, spoilers or translations pertaining to the upcoming Mitsuki one-shot and Boruto manga? Go to .

Want to discuss Mitsuki one-shot that is coming out on April 25th? Go to .

Want an in-depth discussion of the new Naruto generation characters including their history and influence? Go to .*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we discuss the Mitsuki one-shot in here?

Edit:Just read the above post.  Boruto it is.


----------



## Indra (Apr 3, 2016)

Boruto manga thread re spawn huh 

Alright, makes sense.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 3, 2016)

"looking forward" to this manga


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 3, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> "looking forward" to this manga



No you're not lol


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Apr 4, 2016)

anyone have any predictions on the color scans. what will it be?


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 4, 2016)

Cordelia can I recommend we have a dedicated art thread, where we can compare and discuss the new art style, especially after the first chapter drops and we see the new designs?


----------



## Cord (Apr 5, 2016)

Sure. You can make one whenever you like.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 7, 2016)

Tempted to jump on the 'art sucks' bandwagon after seeing today's WSJ scan.

B-but:



> At least give the art a chance and await the first few chapters to see how Ikemoto handles action sequences, page layout, backgrounds, perspectives and all that.






Some of the faces remind me of teletubbies.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2016)

The preview of the manga is out 

Sasuke looks like snape lmao 

Other than that, I am actually okay with the art.



Platypus said:


> Tempted to jump on the 'art sucks' bandwagon after seeing today's WSJ scan.



Oh come on.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 7, 2016)

His hair.    The art looks sketchy as well.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 7, 2016)

After seeing more preview pictures, I'll stay firmly rooted on the 'the art is _different'_ and different is not bad wagon. 



Zensuki said:


> a dedicated art thread, where we can compare and discuss the new art style, especially after the first chapter drops and we see the new designs?



Should be done sooner than later in my humble opinion.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 7, 2016)

Rinnegan still Rinnegone?




heartsutra said:


> Should be done sooner than later in my humble opinion.


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2016)

love the new art. sasuke looks like shit, great


----------



## Lovely (Apr 7, 2016)

It might be how the author draws spiked ends. I see that Sarada has a similar texture, although it looks more appropriate on her than her father for obvious reasons.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2016)

It's pretty evident the artist draw hairs curly like that, but still


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 7, 2016)

Those faces! D:

Oh, and because no one else linked it

Link removed


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 7, 2016)

Tbh I don't dislike the art style!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2016)

Pretty sure Sasuke's dialogue box is gonna be, "..."


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2016)

Himawari looks younger.
Also, Sasuke now cosplays as Severus Snape XD


----------



## mayumi (Apr 7, 2016)

I would say compared to Sasuke, Naruto looks awesome. It's the eyes.

Also, how tiny is Himawari?


----------



## YonkouProductions (Apr 7, 2016)

Mitsuki one shot looks interesting...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 7, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Those faces! D:
> 
> Oh, and because no one else linked it
> 
> Link removed



Is Boruto punching??


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 7, 2016)

lul what happened to sasuke's hair? 
only naruto and burrito looking good


----------



## Milady (Apr 7, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> The preview of the manga is out
> 
> Sasuke looks like snape lmao
> 
> ...



Me too  

If it's not good, at least I can read and laugh.

By the way, Sakura chan  Her husbando has the besto salon hair


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 7, 2016)

Those shitty drawings. Sasuke, Hinata and Himawari look horrible. So disappointed.


Only looking forward to Mitsuki Gaiden.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Apr 7, 2016)

What happened to the sauce


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow! Himawari's 6 and she looks like she's 3. Hinata looks 13. And I love Sasuke's upcurls!


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 7, 2016)

LOL this all see when i see his hair


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 7, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> LOL this all see when i see his hair



  

sits and patiently wait for Sasuke to get roasted because of his hair


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2016)

Now I'm getting scared about how Rock Lee might look XD
The faces are too rounded and also are his eyes... he is going to be monster.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 7, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Now I'm getting scared about how Rock Lee might look XD
> The faces are too rounded and also are his eyes... he is going to be monster.



I doubt that since Rock Lee is one of easiest characters to draw  but TenTen isn't safe


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2016)

I quite like where this is going. I hope the art will improve, but it makes for a good start.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> Wow! Himawari's 6 and she looks like she's 3. Hinata looks 13. And I love Sasuke's upcurls!



Highly doubt she's 6.  Remember she was running when Boruto was like 5 or so at the end of the Last.


----------



## Zef (Apr 7, 2016)

..........Meh


----------



## gershwin (Apr 7, 2016)

Sasuke right from the beauty salon. No wonder Sarada tries to be glamorous too, her papa is too fabulous


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 7, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> LOL this all see when i see his hair



[YOUTUBE]CGrasobHcKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rai (Apr 7, 2016)

Who is going to read and purchase the volume of the new Boruto manga? 

Fangirls are mad I guess?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2016)

Still no rinnegan and looks like he jumped out the film purple rain. Why is the artist doing this to sasuke....

Anyway might have to agree with altair on this one.


----------



## Indra (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow Boruto's hair actually looks good in the preview


----------



## LostInLogicError (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't mind the art but judging by the panels it really will be a retelling of the movie. What a disappointment.


----------



## Indra (Apr 7, 2016)

Wait a minute.

The Manga looks like it's retelling events of the Movie. What if something in the Manga doesn't correlate with what the Movie showed


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Who is going to read and purchase the volume of the new Boruto manga?
> 
> Fangirls are mad I guess?



Me, like always.


----------



## Indra (Apr 7, 2016)

damn.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> Wow! Himawari's 6 and she looks like she's 3.



She was easily 9 or 10 in the movie going by how tall she was. Regardless the new author is making her look like a ( rather hideous) toddler.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> She was easily 9 or 10 in the movie going by how tall she was. Regardless the new author is making her look like a ( rather hideous) toddler.




My guess is that this new author is tired of Himawari shipping and wants to make her younger to keep her away from new-gen crack ships.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 7, 2016)

The downgrade is real


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> My guess is that this new author is tired of Himawari shipping and wants to make her younger to keep her away from new-gen crack ships.



Based on Sarada I doubt it. Probably doesn't want to have to give her any fights.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> The downgrade is real


I want to go back.


----------



## Sarada (Apr 7, 2016)

Everybody looks like a slightly creepier version of themselves.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2016)

Sarada said:


> Everybody looks like a slightly creepier version of themselves.



Besides sasuke(who looks like one of those JJBA tranny esque males) hinata looks terrifying as well. It's like her preskip head was put on her post epilogue body. This art style is a nightmare.


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

WTF DID HE DO TO SS??? THE ART IS SOOO FUCKEN BAD!!!

i think they are retlling the movie prob as a pilot to see what viewers say before adding more to the storyline....but fuck this shyt we need kishi back the art is so bad wtf did they do the uchiha family???? we need itachi and madara to come katon the new guy....
even the other cast looks bad...like wtf did they do to naruto?!


----------



## Tohoma (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm surprised no one has said anything about Sarada yet. What the hell is up with this author and face shapes?


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks so bad it's actually hilarious.

Well, I'm glad it's a monthly manga, it'll give some time to cope with this.


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

im only looking forward to the mitsuki one...this one is prob gonna get dropped...i hope kishi is trolling us and shows up for the actaully boruto manga...or takes over after the first month


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

Azaleia said:


> Looks so bad it's actually hilarious.
> 
> Well, I'm glad it's a monthly manga, it'll give some time to cope with this.



SP better not adapt that style


----------



## Milady (Apr 7, 2016)

THIS manga should come with monthly art therapy session....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

miladyy said:


> THIS manga should come with monthly art therapy session....



hahah agreed...seriosuly they are ruining the franchise with this crap...please i hope kishi is trolling and only letting the guy the recap of the movie and its kishi drawing the actaully manga....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> hahah agreed...seriosuly they are ruining the franchise with this crap...please i hope kishi is trolling and only letting the guy the recap of the movie and its kishi drawing the actaully manga....



Only in a dream will this happen. Kishi gonna be doing sci fi in september which is probably gonna get overshadowed despite his sharp art by this ugly boruto crap.

So what we got are two series that ain't gonna get no proper shine. No one cares about science fiction even if it is by kishimoto and no one cares that this is naruto when it looks like gutter trash. Did i mention they're gonna be monthly?

I should just stop complaining...i'm tired.


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

how do u know kishi sci fi is coming sept???

but ya i get what u mean...hopefully all this complaining and come back kishi makes him re think


----------



## oitudomal (Apr 7, 2016)

Since Kishi is a good artist and a shitty writter, maybe this guy is the opposite.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Fangirls are mad I guess?



The new guy's doing something right already


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 7, 2016)

Naruto looks really good! 



oitudomal said:


> Since Kishi is a good artist and a shitty writter, maybe this guy is the opposite.


The writer is going to be another person.


----------



## Indra (Apr 7, 2016)

Honestly the character designs aren't bothering me as much as they used to 

Despite most of them making me want to gag, I wouldn't exactly dislike the new series based on character designs. Most of them look like shit anyway, so there isn't really any favorites to pick from on art alone lol.


----------



## Lucky7 (Apr 7, 2016)

Everybody look like a manga character designed in the 80's


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 7, 2016)

Other than that really wonky perspective in the top left corner panel, it's not...horrific. I can deal with the wacky 80s shoujo manga hairstyles and fashion. It's the sloppiness with the faces that gets me.

I feel like every panel we've seen so far features mismatched eyes and/or a lopsided mouth


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think it'll be a retelling due to Sarada's change of clothes....


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 7, 2016)

Fugly af, and is that ino in the pic with Sakura?


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Fugly af, and is that ino in the pic with Sakura?



yeppp and yes the art burns


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 7, 2016)

The new manga will be a top fanfic with those drawings


----------



## Clowe (Apr 8, 2016)

Just saw the preview and HOLY SHIT WTF HAPPENED TO SASUKE!!!!



And Sasuke's supposed to be the pretty guy.

Don't even get me started on Sakura, her face straight up looks like a potato with eyes and hair



Naruto and Burrito look good though so at least he got that right.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't think it'll be a retelling due to Sarada's change of clothes....



i agree but himawari though looks too young :/

she looks like she is 3


----------



## Garcher (Apr 8, 2016)

This is going to be glorious


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 8, 2016)

Well know I want to see all K12 characters with this style XD


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 8, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Probably doesn't want to have to give her any fights.



If that's the case they're just making my decision to drop the series easier.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 8, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> If that's the case they're just making my decision to drop the series easier.




She is not even a graduated kunoichi, so it's hard to imagine her fighting.
The one-shot with her soloing Naruto was just a joke... a quite interesting one.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 8, 2016)

Who cares about the art style when the only thing that can save this manga is good writing? You want Kishi with his shityy plot?


----------



## Meat (Apr 8, 2016)

My reactions:

Boruto: FINALLY! The author fixed his face.

Naruto: Very safe as if the artist is afraid to mess with his face. But still, Kishi's art is better.

Sakura: What happened to her hair (is she and Sasuke went to a hair saloon?)??

Hinata and Hima: they got the short end of the stick. They looked ugly AF.

And finally...

Sasuke: once again, he will become the most popular, most talked about character because of his hair. And that's ONLY the hair. We will see his "muscles of steel" soon.


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2016)

what did the new guy do T_T


----------



## Brooks (Apr 8, 2016)

Someone needs to die for this.

And Where The Fuck Is The Rinnegan?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 8, 2016)

Brooks said:


> Someone needs to die for this.
> 
> And Where The Fuck Is The Rinnegan?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL i know right. Kishi is letting two people demolish his series beyond what was thought possible. Everything from the designs to the powers will be a unrecognizable mess. This series already is and gonna be dead as hell. Steaming pile of dogshit.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 8, 2016)

I feel like there is something wrong with Sasuke's nose everytime I see it.


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I feel like there is something wrong with Sasuke's nose everytime I see it.



its not just the nose its the whole new series by ikemoto


----------



## Indra (Apr 8, 2016)

You know what, I honestly think he looks like Michael Jackson


----------



## Iruel (Apr 8, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Who cares about the art style when the only thing that can save this manga is good writing? You want Kishi with his shityy plot?



Because its probably gonna be shitty writing and terrible art 

At least the OG manga+Gaiden looked good


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 8, 2016)

Naruto has filled out--he must be eating more than ramen these days--looks like his outfit has been changed as well. Is he in black with orange accents now?


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 8, 2016)

I think there's something wrong with their nose...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 8, 2016)

Kyosuke said:


> I think there's something wrong with their nose...



All their features in general just look squished up in the middle of their fat faces. I haven't seen one of these characters look decent(not even good just decent). They're all horrid and whoever says otherwise is lying to themselves.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 8, 2016)

fuff said:


> what did the new guy do T_T



For what it's worth it looks ok.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 8, 2016)

Right side is shit, for serious. Looks like a fanart from a doujinshi tbh.
Sasuke looks like Loki, Sakura like a potato and Naruto like a blowfish. I hope those drawing get better for real as they should be when the manga comes out.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2016)

calm your titties about the rinnegan jesus christ. he can deactivate it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 9, 2016)

why does Sakura look like she's 8?

and why does Sasuke look nothing like Sasuke?

and Naruto went total Dudebro...is his new title Chadkage?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 9, 2016)

Iruel said:


> calm your titties about the rinnegan jesus christ. he can deactivate it.



You talking about it the last? Thought that was a mistake or something .

Man i just don't wanna set the bar for my hope too high. If i don't reach it the fall will kill me .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2016)

I have never seen Sasuke deactivate the rinnengan in the manga.

The Last is inconsistent with its visual.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> .....MS81....why.


It looks ok.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 9, 2016)

Iruel said:


> calm your titties about the rinnegan jesus christ. he can deactivate it.



He can't. 

In The Last We actually saw him with his Rinnegan deactivated because those scenes in the movie had already begun to be drawn longer time prior to the moment it had been decided Sasuke would get Rinnegan as well so in that part where he has no Rinnegan had been drawn prior to the moment in the manga in which he gets it and that's where the mistake lies but SP didn't bother and left it the way it was but Sasuke was ever capable to deactivate the  Rinnegan.


----------



## Zef (Apr 9, 2016)

Iruel said:


> calm your titties about the rinnegan jesus christ. *he can deactivate it.*






Perhaps in The Last Filler. But never from Kishi's glorious pen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 








Rinnegan is too powerful to be deactivated like lesser fodder eyes.  

:yeahsorry


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2016)

Zef said:


> Perhaps in *The Last Filler.* But never from Kishi's glorious pen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



its cannon bruh


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 9, 2016)

He deactivated it in the Gaiden and the Boruto movie, at least I thought so.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2016)

Rindaman said:


> He deactivated it in the Gaiden and the Boruto movie, at least I thought so.



the shariningan?

apparently, he needs time to recharge it or some shit.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2016)

naruto looks better than the original naruto. 

sakura and sasuke look like shit :ignoramus


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 9, 2016)

Addy said:


> naruto looks better than the original naruto.



Delete this.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 9, 2016)

I guess he wanted the hair to look more realistic.
I like the hair because of that, but faces are too rounded.

That's the only thing I don't like about his style, the rest is not that bad.


----------



## Sarada (Apr 9, 2016)

Naruto looks like a wax figure of his original self.


----------



## BUUUU (Apr 9, 2016)

Naruto has the monkey face


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Delete this.



what? i am right


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 9, 2016)

Naruto's clothes changed.... and to think that we still have to see the capeless version of Sasuke's Ikemoto...


----------



## gershwin (Apr 9, 2016)

Sarada said:


> Naruto looks like a wax figure of his original self.



Naruto is the only character who actualy looks great


----------



## Indra (Apr 9, 2016)

Everyone looks like an anti version of themselves 

Like we just stepped into a backwards dimension where these people are slightly more retarded than the former.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 9, 2016)

gershwin said:


> Naruto is the only character who actualy looks great



You're crazy. Do you see all the weight around his cheeks and neck. It's not supposed to look that thick and...fat. Something a little off with eyes as well.

Still better than sakura and hinata whose heads look like they've been shrunk and sasuke who...i don't even know what to say about him anymore.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 9, 2016)

^ lol fat. He looks manly, full grown wolf. How is that bad? Not everyone are bishi in their 30s


----------



## Sarada (Apr 9, 2016)

He doesn't look bad, but there is something slightly creepy about him.

Sasuke is just tottaly creepy, but Naruto is just ... slightly.


----------



## Indra (Apr 9, 2016)

These don't look that bad. 


SNl I just noticed he drew Sakura using the same weapon Sarada is in the sketch designs. I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 9, 2016)

lndra said:


> These don't look that bad.
> 
> 
> SNl I just noticed he drew Sakura using the same weapon Sarada is in the sketch designs. I thought it looked familiar.



Kisame and hidan . At leastsome of the faces here don't look all pudgy. Honestly if it wasn't for that i'd be okay with this artist designs.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, this shit looks terrible.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 9, 2016)

Sarada said:


> Naruto looks like a wax figure of his original self.



looks try hard as fuck. You can tell that as a spinoff this isn't going to be up to par with something like DBS manga to DB manga with a simple glance.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 10, 2016)

Does this new Boruto Manga have any involvement from Kishi at all in regards to Plot?


----------



## LesExit (Apr 10, 2016)

gershwin said:


> Naruto is the only character who actualy looks great


I actually agree with this. Naruto looks pretty good to me. 

Everyone else though...omg...

If there's one thing I can't stand is how round their faces are. Sakura, Hinata and the younger kids legit look like cabbage patch dolls Am I right....or am I right :/?

As far as Sasuke goes...idk facially he's fine. It's just his hair is SO different, it honestly makes it difficult to connect him to the actual Sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> Does this new Boruto Manga have any involvement from Kishi at all in regards to Plot?



He is the supervisor. That's as far as we know. 
He also claimed that it's canon.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2016)

this will release tommorow officially, right?

i wonder how the hardcore japanese sasuke fans will react to this on my twitter feed?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Keishin said:


> looks try hard as fuck.


Lol he ain't trying too hard because the example you quoted don't look anything like kishimoto art.

Literally got members saying if it wasn't for the clothes they wouldn't know who the characters are. That's tragic.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 10, 2016)

I think he meant the scan showing the preview. We get this stuff earlier than them(japanese) i suppose.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Apr 10, 2016)

Man, i'm so nervous with this shit...


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 11, 2016)

I still don't get why this needs a manga. Just make it a pure anime.


----------



## Indra (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 11, 2016)

@Indra

Lmfao.


----------



## fuff (Apr 11, 2016)

like i posted in another thread i think we all need to be reminded of the good art:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm so glad I don't give a darn about the series like I did in the past because these are straight hi-la-ri-ous lol.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 11, 2016)

fuff said:


> like i posted in another thread i think we all need to be reminded of the good art:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## Indra (Apr 11, 2016)

Instead of being reminded of Kishi's art, we should laugh at what has become of these character designs


----------



## Indra (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kurak (Apr 14, 2016)

It sure looks better then Naruto at the beginning.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 14, 2016)

Kurak said:


> It sure looks better then Naruto at the beginning.



No.


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2016)

Kurak said:


> It sure looks better then Naruto at the beginning.


NO IT DOESNT!
are u blind???


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2016)

konohameru looks ok. 

naruto though


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL Did the remove Sasuke from this add so he can be reworked.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> NO IT DOESNT!
> are u blind???



No, i'm not blinded by fanboyism.


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2016)

they all look bad....kishi come back already or give it some other assistant who can draw like u


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm psyched as fuq

naruto/boruto with no kishi, i can believe in god again.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 14, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> LOL Did the remove Sasuke from this add so he can be reworked.



Looool.

As for indra's scan boruto back to looking terrible again. To think it got a little bit better before.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 14, 2016)

Definitely looks like there will be a recap of the movie--I see that device on Konohamaru's wrist! Hoping it will be brief and launch rapidly into new territory.


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2016)

i think they are using as a pilot...to see the reaction of everyone..before putting canon material or starting a new series...then again that mohawk kid was drawn already,,?


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> i think they are using as a pilot...to see the reaction of everyone..before putting canon material or starting a new series...then again that mohawk kid was drawn already,,?



They may be doing an expansion of the Chuunin exams and thus need more chuunin hopefuls.

But at a chapter a month, this may take a bit.


----------



## Zef (Apr 14, 2016)

The perfect way to attract readers to a monthly manga is to recap a movie they've already seen. :ignoramus 


I take what I said back, the Telegrams definitely shouldn't be reopened for this series. The section will be fucking dead.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2016)

If they are going to cover the movie story, I think they will do that with more stuff added. For example, in the movie we did not really get to see the Chunin Exam battles, we were just given the final result pretty much for the battles. The only exceptions are Bolt's battles, and even then, they were very fast.

So, if they will redo it again, they might actually show those battles fully like how the Chunin exam was in the manga.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> I take what I said back, the Telegrams definitely shouldn't be reopened for this series. The section will be fucking dead.



I was saying this as well so welcome to the bandwagon i guess. It would be best to keep this series as low profile as possible cause at the rate it's going "discussion" won't even be feasible.


----------



## Indra (Apr 14, 2016)

I guess the movie will be retold in the Novel format, or the Movie version.

I wonder which one


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah I'm pretty bummed out with the plot. Recapping the movie? Really?

Even with the extra scenes, not everyone is going to wait once a month to see extra few panels.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd almost expect a recap simply to catch up those who may not have seen the movie. If we're lucky it will not take up too much of the manga's time and the story will quickly move on to original material.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm fine w/ a recap if say it's covered in an extra long first chapter or even if it's the first 3-4 chapters intro arc, like in the original manga where they had the intro arc briefly before Land of the Waves. But if they do the Dragon Ball Super approach where like the entire first year of the manga is just movie recaps than I'm done, because that is absolute bullshit.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 15, 2016)

Wasn't there some new character in the first Boruto promo though? Seems likely they're gonna recap the movie first though I doubt that's all there is to it. I'm pretty meh either way though.


----------



## Indra (Apr 15, 2016)

Maybe that new character is a character we already know. Like a new design for Yurui


----------



## Deana (Apr 15, 2016)

This guy must be an ace storyteller because his drawing is terrible. I think I'd be just as moved by his stick figure versions of the characters.

Well, I love the new and old characters so I'm still anxiously waiting for the new series.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Apr 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Maybe that new character is a character we already know. Like a new design for Yurui



the new guy design suppose to be Mirai S.. <.< that design might be drop or replace with someone else.

revamp ... they do read public comment..  more changes ahead...


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 16, 2016)

Recapping the movie (and possibly building on the Chuunin exams) also allows for more focus on new gen rookies (personalities, abilities, etc.) both in Konoha and from other villages. It does make some sense.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Maybe that new character is a character we already know. Like a new design for Yurui



I want him/her to be a new character related to Shino or TenTen.
He hides his wrists with a jacket, so maybe he has scrolls there like TenTen used in The Last.


----------



## Sarada (Apr 21, 2016)

sasuke is not amused by y'all calling him ugly


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

His design is rubbing on me


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 21, 2016)

59 pages for the first Boruto Manga chapter according to the teaser at the end of the Mitsuki chapter. Gut.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> 59 pages for the first Boruto Manga chapter according to the teaser at the end of the Mitsuki chapter. Gut.



Das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Sarada said:


> sasuke is not amused by y'all calling him ugly



he looks like an 80s p*d*p**** serial killer who smokes a lot of pot


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> 59 pages for the first Boruto Manga chapter according to the teaser at the end of the Mitsuki chapter. Gut.




It must be that long as it seems to cover the movie. Nobody wants to wait to read something they've seen before.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> he looks like an 80s p*d*p**** serial killer who smokes a lot of pot



And without the Rinnegan no less! 

Klue must be crying in a corner right now.



LadyTenTen said:


> It must be that long as it seems to cover the movie. Nobody wants to wait to read something they've seen before.



Yeah probably. First chapters tend to be extra long regardless of recapping.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> And without the Rinnegan no less!
> 
> Klue must be crying in a corner right now.
> 
> ...


Rinnegone


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 21, 2016)

I really have no idea how they could fit the entire movie into 50 pages. Doesn't seem possible.

If they are doing the movie again, it would need to be at least a couple chapters, unless someone can figure out how they could squish it into 50 pages or so


----------



## fuff (Apr 21, 2016)

..omg ikemoto stop drawing naruto....kishi has so many assitants yet he chose this guy??? i hope he comes back in june or something cause this art it terrible like wtf did they do to sasuke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Platypus (Apr 21, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> I really have no idea how they could fit the entire movie into 50 pages. Doesn't seem possible.
> 
> If they are doing the movie again, it would need to be at least a couple chapters, unless someone can figure out how they could squish it into 50 pages or so



It's not impossible if they rush through the stuff we've seen already while focusing on the new story elements. Bit like how the Dragon Ball Super manga managed to cover the entire Battle of Gods movie in 3.5 chapters, more or less.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> And without the Rinnegan no less!
> 
> Klue must be crying in a corner right now.



I think Sasuke's Rinnegan is probably too complicated for the artist to draw.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> I think Sasuke's Rinnegan is probably too complicated for the artist to draw.



Ya know what i can actually believe this. It's funny how the rinnegan was in the novel and the guy writing the story won't tell this artist to include the eye in this _canon_ continuation of the naruto series.

Nothing but idiots working on this boruto manga including kishimoto himself it's so disgusting. I really can't wait for them to recap the movie and probably show sasuke using amenotejikara in a fight without the rinnegan . Gonna be glorious this is so exciting.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 21, 2016)

To be fair, not like it would be impossible for them to turn around and tell us 'Oh, he can turn it off.' Was never established he could *not* deactivate it. Even though the Rinnegan either has been visible or was covered by Sasuke's emo hair ever since its first appearance – aside from that one cut in The Last.


----------



## fuff (Apr 21, 2016)

friendly reminder of a good kishi art sasuke....enjoy this until ikemoto ruins him next month


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 22, 2016)

fuff said:


> friendly reminder of a good kishi art sasuke....enjoy this until ikemoto ruins him next month




I never liked that Sasuke design though. That hair-style is stupid, so I'm not going to miss it at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 22, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> I never liked that Sasuke design though. That hair-style is stupid, so I'm not going to miss it at all



ya i prefer his duckbutt hair as well


----------



## Platypus (Apr 29, 2016)

Moved the prediction thread to this section for the time being. Relocating upcoming chapter discussing/predictions.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 29, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Moved the prediction thread to this section for the time being. Relocating upcoming chapter discussing/predictions.


Should've said so earlier, now I bump this thread for nothing 

K here is the place to discuss the manga


----------

